# -:

## Mihey

?  ,             ? ,     -. ,    ,  ,  .  ,          ,    .

-    ,      -,    -,          ,        , . ,    ,     ,        ,            .
     ,       .         !   ,           ,         .
 -    , ,     -  ,  ,        ,   ,      ,    :   - ?,  ,    ,       ,      .
  ?
-     ,       .               -, ,               .    -     .
,     .          ,         . -    ,    ,     .      ,       .    ,      -      (       ).          .
    -    ,   .   -   ,     - .    ,     ,     ,   .         ,   .                 ,        ,   .
-    -  .  ,      ,       ,  -    - ,    e-mail,    ,      .      ,      ,  ,     ,     . 
  -
  -      , ,  ,     ,    ,         . ,  , ,        ,  ,            .         . ,     .  ,      ,            .             .
       ,  :   һ     !.    , ,        .
      ,       .   ,   .     ,     ,   .   -    , ,          ,        .    ,    ,      . ,                    . ,        ,        .

-       ,       .       .      ,    ,       ,            .      ,    .     ,    .       .        ,  ,     ,          ,      ,       .   ,      ,    .   e-mail    ,        ,     ,      ,     ,       . 
 ,     ,   ,   . ,   ,     .      ,     .  ,       ,  .

----------


## erazer

-. . . .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,       .   ,   .     ,

   ,     .  
, ,  ,     :    . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVry5JfOG5I

   " ",    -  **!))   

> , ,  ,     : ** . .

  100% !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://psychoanalyst.in.ua/   !

----------


## Dracon

> crazyastronomer 
> , ,  ,     :    . .

   

> 100% !

   
 . !    ? 
 , .    Google. 
    ? 
 , . Google     . 
 , .      . 
 , . ,  ? 
  ?!  ,    ? 
   , ﻿ 15    12     ,     . 
   .  ,         . 
          8   ,   ? 
 ,   . 
     . 
   ? 
          7 . 
    ,        .       . 
     . 4      Drugsale Network ,    30 . 
      . 
       , . 
   . 
          . 
      . 
           . 
*!!    !!!    Google, Facebook, Twitter  WhatsApp.      ,  ,       !!!* 
  , ,     .     5  ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> . !    ? 
>  , .    Google. 
>     ? 
>  , . Google     . 
>  , .      . 
>  , . ,  ? 
>   ?!  ,    ? 
>    , ﻿ 15    12     ,     . 
>    .  ,         . 
> ...

      ,     .      ,    ,     "".     
    1%    .        ,  ,   -     .   -,     ?  ?  ,     -?        .  ... ,     .   ,   .    100% ,   .   ,   ,           ...        ,     .    .        .   - ,      ,   , ,      -   ,      .  . .

----------


## Dracon

> ,  ,   -

     

> ,     -

----------

